# Anonymous Survey for California Cultivators!!



## benyourbud (Apr 12, 2016)

hey guys! I'm brand new here.. and so head-over-heals that :vap- silver vapor: is an emoticon on here...

I've created a survey for anyone cultivating in California to complete 100% anonymously. All answers are extremely helpful!

Thanks!!

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1U2j96s_rsnkB4nBddUm6vDjZTs8va_DQyXD3hL1vHB4/viewform


----------



## NorCalHal (Apr 22, 2016)

The scramble for State licenses in Cali has begun.

I am saddened to see the corporate interests coming into play. One of the interests I see making big moves is the big agriculture companies in Cali. I had not thought about them, I guess I was more focused on Venture capitalists then big ag.
You have to understand that Big Ag in Cali already controls most of the food products ALL of us eat, in all states.
I am being approached by these entities and it made me realize that they are the ones who will be producing unbelievable MJ crops for the masses. There is absolutely no stopping this,as they have the money, political clout and in place resources to do this.

Just think.....if the Feds reschedule MJ down to schedule 2...that will open the doors for interstate commerce of MJ. Think about that for a minute. Giant Cali ag companies will be supplying MJ to all the legal states.
Don't think for a second that this will not happen.

That is my struggle. Do I join the beast and try to help shape what the industry will be, or stay small and fight for scraps.


----------



## tcbud (Apr 22, 2016)

That is a hard one Hal. Our county is struggling too. Trying to put commercial/large growers under control. I don't think they are thinking beyond that and they should. The gold rush has started slowly here. I imagine if they change MJ to schedule 2 drug, these hills are gonna be seeing a true "Green Rush" to rival the gold rush of 1849.


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 22, 2016)

NorCalHal said:


> The scramble for State licenses in Cali has begun.
> 
> I am saddened to see the corporate interests coming into play. One of the interests I see making big moves is the big agriculture companies in Cali. I had not thought about them, I guess I was more focused on Venture capitalists then big ag.
> You have to understand that Big Ag in Cali already controls most of the food products ALL of us eat, in all states.
> ...


 
I'd just like to point out millions of peeps still grow their own tomatoes and other veggies or buy them from the local farmers market......... I see MJ being very similar........ some things done on large scale just ain't as good........ other examples would be craft beer and wine......... many small winery's in the country do well.


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 22, 2016)

umbra said:


> G13 I would concur. There are plenty of tasteless hot house tomatoes at the grocery store. There are certain strains that are more commercial oriented to begin with. Blue dream is a good example. It's tasty and a big yielder, but everyone has it. Cookies and gg#4 are getting to the point of being over commercialized, but they are small yielding strains, so big AG may not want to deal with something like that.


 

Hal could end up being Head CEO of a corporation that furnishes MJ oils to Burger king for their extra special High House salads..........:48:


----------



## lyfespan (Apr 22, 2016)

NorCalHal said:


> The scramble for State licenses in Cali has begun.
> 
> I am saddened to see the corporate interests coming into play. One of the interests I see making big moves is the big agriculture companies in Cali. I had not thought about them, I guess I was more focused on Venture capitalists then big ag.
> You have to understand that Big Ag in Cali already controls most of the food products ALL of us eat, in all states.
> ...



i have been talking with food and ag since before lori ajax got the head position, now there is finally movement with whats going on including free seminars that are being held


----------



## NorCalHal (Apr 23, 2016)

Wow...I don't even know where to start.

TC....Mendo is not the target...The central valley is...where every ag product is already grown. These people have been setting up for this for years, they are just now making moves. They are setting it up to grow for the world, as they already do with all other Ag products.
They are the force behind the DEA rescheduling. They are lobbying the United Nations to change policy worldwide..thus creating a world market for MJ...all being grown in Cali ag land.
They are talking about ripping out the almond orchards/tomato fields and replacing it with our beloved herb.
Again...there is no stopping this at all.

I hear ya Grower13...but for those millions buying produce at their local farmers market...there are 100's of millions buying Del Monte Tomatoes. Do not be fooled...these people are going to take over. I could not admit this to myself 3 days ago...but after the conversations I have had with the people that I have had them with woke me up.
There's no stopping what can't be stopped.

What they are asking me to do is beyond anything I could have thought about...and I think BIG. I know if I don't...they will find that guy. I have leverage...for now.
Once the apply the scientific methods they have applied to every other crop..the world of commercial cultivation will change forever.

I do agree that there will be a place for the "Sam Adams" growers with a special product.
But don't  think for a second that once these huge greenhouses get rolling that the herb these facilities will produce will be schwag...it will be indistinguishable from well grown indoor. I have already seen it. The tech is progressing at a tremendous rate. With input from professional marijuana growers...it will accelerate even faster. 

This is everything I have feared. I thought we still had a few years. Life changing decisions will have to be made soon...for all of us. I think if you get in the game now...you will have a shot at helping shape the direction. Those that sit and wait...will be eaten alive. The beast is upon us...I am privy to the plan. I can either scratch out an existence staying on my own...or join forces with the beast...while he still see's me as an equal. Torn...but leaning to the beast..sad to say.


----------



## NorCalHal (Apr 23, 2016)

Some bud porn...because this thread needs it.

GSC room...week 4 

View attachment DSC_0055.jpg


View attachment DSC_0078.jpg


----------



## pcduck (Apr 23, 2016)

Got a question. Do they have enough water?


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 23, 2016)

I am reading and very interested in this. Of course my concern is will it be grown clean? NCH, thank you for your unique perspective... The thought of monsanto or dupont growing our herb scares me.  Will there be room for hand crafted boutique growers?  And is this all recreational?   Will this be grown inside?  Everything will have little labels and it will all be weird. I was shocked last time i was at a dispensary, big business is alive and well already. As an old hippy, seeing shiny labels on stuff kinda freaked me out. I bought some... mine is better..shiny package or not.

Awesome shot up there, you are right nch, this thread needs the beauty. Thank you.


----------



## NorCalHal (Apr 23, 2016)

Good question PC...Yes...our reservoirs have been filling up..Cali had a great winter!

Hi Rose! The OP is one of millions of folks positioning for a State license...he is obviously going for a distributor and transportation license.

I am afraid to tell you that yes...Monsanto is already positioning for a spot in the game. I know they are already working on strain. That doesn't mean that everyone will have to run them...but if they feel that your strain infringes on their patented strains...they will ruin your life...and your family's. From what I understand...they are focusing on strains..not so much the full growing aspect.

There will absolutely be room for all types of small grows. It is written in the new laws. I think there will be many profitable,sucessful small growers. Marketing and a superior product will be the key...with marketing being the key.

The ag industry is gearing up for full rec for Cali...and Interstate once it is rescheduled. They are the force pushing that forward. 

Greenhouse will take over indoor, as far as production..and eventually growing the same, and then better quality then most indoor growers are doing now..including myself.

The greenhouses that are being built will have the same control as any pro indoor spot...just utilizing the Sun as much as they can for light. Complete Temp/humidity/CO2 control with automation that the MJ scene is not even privy to...yet. I am being taken on a tour of one of 2 of the most tech, and largest, greenhouses in the USA on Monday. Can't wait. I am taking my design team with me.

I must admit Rose...I have a label also. I have just started my marketing campaign. I have to roll with it or get rolled over. Once a few more laws go into effect...I will post my brand. Too new yet, and I have not received my trademark status yet...waiting for the paperwork back.

All in all...the scene is moving faster then I could have imagined.


----------



## NorCalHal (Apr 23, 2016)

I missed the question about if it will be grown clean. I imagine that it will be such a controlled, professional environment..that it will be great herb. I suspect that organic practices will be put in place also.


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 23, 2016)

umbra said:


> He already is a CEO of his own company, of which there are several divisions and a few other pokers in the fire. He's a friend of mine and the main reason I moved to Cali.


 

I've known Hal for a few years........ I know he is a commercial grower as define as of now..... always a great guy to me....... and you to Umbra ........ your both top notch growers and assets to this site and mj in general........ I understand hals worries....... big industries do have the money to buy power within govt to send regulations out after small competition........... I didn't know you moved to cali mainly because of Hal.

I see mj industry as a specialty product that will never be as good grown on large scale cost saving time saving  bases........ yeah it is possible to be run out of areas where large operations are going on........ but you have to admit moonshiners are doing well and they have more large scale competition than ever before......... cigars are another good example of a business where the small guys still get good money for their specialty tobacco product done on scales big industry can't survive at...... both y'all smart enough to find your niches in this industries......... you may have to move your operations.


----------



## NorCalHal (Apr 23, 2016)

umbra said:


> I think there is another approach to working as a serf for Big AG and that is to work with them. Most almond farmer don't root cuttings when its time to replant, they buy rooted clones. IMO big AG will do the same with cannabis. By supplying them with clones, you could indirectly have an impact on the industry. They could be super dank or maybe not so dank, high THCV or high CBD. This would allow big AG to do their thing but still let the smaller craft type cannabis growers do their thing.


 

Absolutly Umbra...I was approached to work with them..becoming a partner and keeping control of my company.
You know me..I'm not working FOR anyone. I'll grow in my closet before becoming a puppet.


----------



## NorCalHal (Apr 23, 2016)

Grower13 said:


> I've known Hal for a few years........ I know he is a commercial grower as define as of now..... always a great guy to me....... and you to Umbra ........ your both top notch growers and assets to this site and mj in general........ I understand hals worries....... big industries do have the money to buy power within govt to send regulations out after small competition........... I didn't know you moved to cali mainly because of Hal.
> 
> I see mj industry as a specialty product that will never be as good grown on large scale cost saving time saving bases........ yeah it is possible to be run out of areas where large operations are going on........ but you have to admit moonshiners are doing well and they have more large scale competition than ever before......... cigars are another good example of a business where the small guys still get good money for their specialty tobacco product done on scales big industry can't survive at...... both y'all smart enough to find your niches in this industries......... you may have to move your operations.


 

Absolutely there will be room for everyone, if you truly know what you are doing and can scale up. Even a "small" grow will be 5000 sq/ft of canopy. 
There will be many smaller ops doing just fine, and I think a lot of folks here on this board can find their niche in the industry...just apply yourself and grow the best herb you can.

As far as moonshiners...I have been a "moonshiner" my whole life...I am ready to not worry about "boots at the door at 6am" and go above board and actually stack chips in the bank legally. That's how you buy Ferraris!


I hear ya G13 about scaling up and quality diminishing, I was one of those guys saying it can't be done a few years ago. Boy...was I wrong. IMO, these greenhouses will produce just as good as quality as any indoor grow. Especially if I get my hands on a few. 

It is all about resources and manpower...which Big ag has in place already. 
It's all about training the workforce, bringing professional ag scientists on board and strains. We all know strain is everything. I think it will be a learning curve for sure, but it will eventually be dialed in...like all other crops.
Believe me ...it saddens me to even type this...but I see it. I see it.


----------



## NorCalHal (Apr 23, 2016)

I remember when I went big, folks thought I couldn't produce quality in a big warehouse, let alone multiple.
Proof is in the pics.


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 23, 2016)

NorCalHal said:


> We all know strain is everything.


 

I wish I'd known this the first day I started growing mj.


----------



## mrcane (Apr 23, 2016)

Great thread.....You are definitely correct,there is no stopping them....Just depends on what you want, to work for big ag or have a nice little  operation...
All I really want, is to grow my own...


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 23, 2016)

NCH,,,you will have to join or get left behind. They need ppl like you to help keep them honest. Although i will say this. Small Organic Companies are doing very well in the market place,,despite the big Corporations . Organic grown Veggies are doing very good in the stores,,as well as other Organic products,,even though they are more expensive 
So maybe Organic grown weed can do the same,,,despite the Corporate grown weed.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 23, 2016)

Thanks Hal. Most our news about Cali is about water shortages.

Can't wait for the big corps first mass recall. Wonder how long it will take?


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 23, 2016)

NCH, I would buy your brand in a minute. Seriously. You were there from the beginning. You had the vision and I think self educated and lets face it you grew dank before monsanto knew what dank was. You better show us your brand when you can. I am on your side... Just happy to know ya. And very thankful you are here at MP. Thanks.


----------



## NorCalHal (Apr 24, 2016)

Rosebud said:


> NCH, I would buy your brand in a minute. Seriously. You were there from the beginning. You had the vision and I think self educated and lets face it you grew dank before monsanto knew what dank was. You better show us your brand when you can. I am on your side... Just happy to know ya. And very thankful you are here at MP. Thanks.


 

I think that time is coming real soon Rose. Once I get the website running, I will prob post it up here.

Umbra...Thank you for the kind words Sir...I appreciate it.

I have worked hard in this industry for many years and the speed at which all this is changing is unbelievable. The Demand for herb is unbelievable. I see more of a demand then ever, and my phone can attest to that.

The opportunities ahead...for all of us, are amazing. All any of us has to do is pursue it.


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 24, 2016)

whatta ya say NCH---fun to hear about your greenhouse field trip--i been in a couple of them---had to keep my hand on my chin to keep my jaw from hitting the ground---they are the perfect match---and yes there are a few that have been running under the radar for a while now---call them pioneers cause they be hitting the ground running once the lid is blown off of this---shipping routes are already established--- we ain't in kansas anymore my friend---kinda crazy---be prepared---the greenhouse owners are gouging tenants for grow space---they definitely see the larger profit margin in herb over broccoli and are digging in---funny to see them apply their knowledge of veggies to the herb---lots to be learned---i'm liking what i see


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 24, 2016)

OS, i was hoping you would put your 2 cents in.. It is an amazing time.. More money that broccoli? :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 24, 2016)

Dang if they all start growing weed, what are we going to eat?


----------



## Hackerman (Apr 24, 2016)

pcduck said:


> Dang if they all start growing weed, what are we going to eat?




:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 24, 2016)

pcduck said:


> Dang if they all start growing weed, what are we going to eat?



Weed salad,,,weed soup,,weed sandwiches, ,weed crackers and cheese, ,,Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------

